# ACS Skills Assessment - Analyst Programmer - URGENT



## svb (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi All,

I would need some Urgent advice related to the ACS skills assessment for the category of Analyst Programmer.

I work with a reputed firm as a Senior Systems Engineer. I create technical documents and more often I work on creating custom/user specific applications. I have recently completed 1 year of work experience in my present company. I know I cant claim points for work ex. I have 7+ in all modules of IELTS and I have an eligible relative who can sponsor me or I can apply for state nomination.
I hold a Bachelors in Electronics & Communication Engineering from Anna University and a MSc in Management from the University of London.

I would like to know 

1. if my present role/work ex would be considered suitable for this category.
2. if 1 year of work experience is sufficient to get a positive skills assessment from ACS.
3. The occupation ceiling for Application & Software developers is almost touching its cap and I would like to know if I would have time to apply for state nomination i.e. for Victoria or should I just go through the sponsorship by my relative.
4. Is my bachelor's considered as ICT worthy?

My company wont provide me a reference on the letterhead but Im planning to take a statutory declaration from my manager on a stamp paper and then get it notarised.

I need everyone's help and input on this as I need to act fast.

Thanks,

Svb


----------



## svb (Oct 28, 2012)

Does anyone have any inputs on this query? or am i going to be left hanging 

I am hoping someone can throw some light on this query.

Thanks


----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

Probably a little too late to reply. 
I submitted application under system analyst but based on my experience letters ACS assessor thought I was better suited in software engineer category so contacted me to have my nomination changed . 

Hope this helps


----------



## mira123 (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi indianinact

They asked you to change the position, so did you need to pay extra?
thanks.


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

svb said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would need some Urgent advice related to the ACS skills assessment for the category of Analyst Programmer.
> 
> ...


answer in bold.


----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

mira123 said:


> Hi indianinact
> 
> They asked you to change the position, so did you need to pay extra?
> thanks.


No I was not asked to pay anything.

Sent from my android phone using Expat Forum


----------

